# Ohio Hills Catfish Club 2004 Tourneys --



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

April 24 Lake Rupert/Hamden (1st/ Rick Perkins and Bob Hill, 2nd/ Tom Long and Tom Wyatt, 3rd/ Allan Clemons and Brad Patton, Big Cat/ Tom Long)

May 15 Ohio River/Portsmouth

June 19 Rocky Fork Lake/Hillsboro

July 10 Ohio River/Gallipolis

July 24 Ohio River/Eureka

August 8 Ohio River/Gallipolis(day)

September 11 Ohio River/Racine

October 1/2 Ohio River/Fish Off

October 9 Ohio River/Gallipolis (Open)


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Our new website addy is www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com I'm still in the process of moving everything frm the angelfire site. Thanks to Captain Roger/Host Visions on the great rates for webhosting!

Here are some other events that you may see us at: US Cats/Detroit, Michigan May 22, Bend Area C.A.R.E./ Mason, West Virginia June 5, Cabela's King Kat Classic/Iowa late August

It's not too late to join us. We had 18 boats at the first tourney. It paid 3 places and big cat. Our tourneys(except opens) are 100% payback. Yearly membership is $25.00 per member which comes back as the prize money for the Fish Off. Entry fee for tournaments is $20.00 per team.

Hoping to see Doc and Lynn at a couple. Dave, Jerry, Ken, and the rest of you catters this is a HINT,lol.


----------

